# Four Sails, Virginia Beach Oceanfront 1BR, Memorial Day Week 5/27-6/3 $700



## Egret1986 (Apr 13, 2017)

Great 7th Floor unit with King Bed, Full Kitchen, Double Oceanfront Balcony.  Great North end Virginia Beach resort.

http://timesharevacationsblog.com/four-sails/


----------



## CharlyG1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Egret1986 said:


> Great 7th Floor unit with King Bed, Full Kitchen, Double Oceanfront Balcony.  Great North end Virginia Beach resort.
> 
> http://timesharevacationsblog.com/four-sails/



Interested. However, I live in Western USA. Would you be willing to rent this condo for $600.00 instead of the $700.00?


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 19, 2017)

CharlyG1 said:


> Interested. However, I live in Western USA. Would you be willing to rent this condo for $600.00 instead of the $700.00?



Please contact me by personal message or email if still interested.  Thank you.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 30, 2017)

VIRGINIA BEACH SALUTE TO SUMMER FESTIVAL

Salute to Summer is an unabashed “Star-Spangled” salute to great music, fun in the sun, and the men and women of the military who have sacrificed their lives throughout our history.

Enjoy free entertainment on three outdoor stages featuring live music by local and regional bands.

http://www.beachstreetusa.com/festivals/salute-summer


----------



## Egret1986 (May 9, 2017)

Current Availability and Rate:

5/30 (Tue) - 6/3 (Sat)  Four Nights - $300

Email or PM 

King Bed, Double Oceanfront Balcony at north end of the Boardwalk.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 15, 2017)

Available Tues (5/30) - Saturday morning (6/3)

Four Nights $300


----------



## Egret1986 (May 23, 2017)

Great north end oceanfront location.

Complimentary bikes for riding along the Boardwalk!

Available May 30-June 3 (4 nights)

$300


----------

